# I due incidenti culminano un fine settimana...



## ohbice

Leggevo questo articolo sulle sparatorie negli stati uniti e ho incontrato questa costruzione, che mi ha un po' fatto fischiare le orecchie. 
"I due incidenti culminano un fine settimana di terrore"? A voi cosa sembra?


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
evidentemente 1) chi ha scritto l'articolo non sa che il verbo "culminare" non è transitivo; oppure 2) si è dimenticato una preposizione (secondo me "buona la prima"  😂 ).


----------



## danieleferrari

Un calco semantico? Credo anche io che sia un problema di verbo transitivo/intransitivo .


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


danieleferrari said:


> Un calco semantico?


forse più probabile il traduttore automatico, a giudicare da quante volte sia stata riportata in rete la frase incriminata.
Oppure c'è un unico pugliese che dispensa transitivi a iosa.


----------



## danieleferrari

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse più probabile il traduttore automatico, a giudicare da quante volte sia stata riportata in rete la frase incriminata.
> Oppure c'è un unico pugliese che dispensa transitivi a iosa.


Quindi in pugliese sarebbe transitivo?

Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## alfaalfa

Noi abbiamo la capacità di rendere transitivo ciò che non lo è.


----------



## bearded

Mi sono chiesto come si direbbe correttamente invece di quel ''culminano un fine-settimana''. Io direi: rappresentano il culmine di un fine-settimana..


----------



## danieleferrari

O magari è una creazione analogica dell'autore/autrice basata su altri verbi transitivi.


----------



## Starless74

Se non ci fosse stato: "...di terrore" si sarebbe potuto pensare a un complemento di tempo:
un fine settimana, i due incidenti culminano (raggiungono il culmine); orrendo ma grammaticalmente accettabile.
Non escludo che l'errore possa essere dipeso proprio da una "insalata" tra due forme incompatibili tra loro
ma in effetti è più probabile che l'autore/trice abbia perso una preposizione "in" per strada.


----------



## Mary49

Certo che ha perso per strada la preposizione "in". C'è un "originale" inglese in cui la preposizione c'è...


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Certo che ha perso per strada la preposizione "in". C'è un "originale" inglese in cui la preposizione c'è...


Forse sto diventando analfabeta funzionale anch'io, però confesso che anche nell' "originale" non sono così sicuro di capire il senso del "culminare".
Questo tuttavia non riguarda l'italiano in sé perciò mi fermo qui.
Aggiungo solo che a prima lettura il senso sembra essere proprio: "i due incidenti sono/rappresentano il culmine di un fine settimana di terrore", scritto però male anche in quella lingua, il che potrebbe aver agevolato un errore equivalente nella traduzione italiana. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bearded

Infatti in italiano (ma sicuramente  anche in inglese) si direbbe meglio ''una settimana di terrore è culminata in due incidenti...'' piuttosto dell'improbabile ''i due incidenti sono culminati in un fine settimana di terrore'' -che non ha molto senso.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''una settimana di terrore è culminata in due incidenti..


Perché a me viene più spontaneo usare la preposizione _con _dopo culminare? Credo che si possano impiegare entrambe, anche se la scelta fra le due può variare in base al contesto della frase.


----------



## elroy

Mary49 said:


> (secondo me "buona la prima" 😂 )


Che vuoi dire con questa espressione in questo contesto?


----------



## Mary49

elroy said:


> Che vuoi dire con questa espressione in questo contesto?


C'erano due ipotesi (1 e 2). Secondo me era valida la prima.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Che vuoi dire con questa espressione in questo contesto?


L'espressione deriva dal linguaggio cinematografico.


> "Buona la prima!" è l'esclamazione tipica del regista quando la ripresa è già buona al primo ciak. Spesso però si effettua comunque una seconda ripresa di sicurezza.







Olaszinhok said:


> Credo che si possano impiegare entrambe, anche se la scelta fra le due può variare in base al contesto della frase


Sì, anche il Treccani dà esempi sia con 'con' che con 'in'.  Tuttavia, 'in' sembra essere prevalente:
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------

